# Best wrist support - which gloves?



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

my wrists are shot at, i need to change my gloves to something with really good wrist support, something in a 16oz

what do we all recommend ?

preferably with a tight fit hand compartment, and must be available in 16oz as thats what i need to use for sparring

i cant go on any longer with my Twins, i just cant get them to support my wrists enough


----------



## TheOutlawConnor (Mar 13, 2011)

Hayabusa 16oz Sparring Gloves. There available in both black and white mate!

Picture's;

(Black) - http://mmagearadvice.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/hay-1004-5T.jpg

(White) - http://www.mmaoverload.com/product_images/m/869/hayabusa-pro-sparring-gloves-wht__59952_zoom.jpg

I use these and there fantastic mate, really good comfort and as your looking for good wrist support. Really good quality as well and the price puts the icing on the cake! Can't go wrong with Hayabusa!

Hayabusa sparring Gloves 16oz - Hayabusa Sparring Gloves - Hayabusa White Gloves - MMa equipment << That's where you can buy them!


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

definitely thinking of getting those now ive seen a vid online of the wrist strap


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

tried some on tonight, anyone get excess strap when doing the second strap up ?

i realise its partly down to my skinny wrists but it seemed like it would get in the way, especially in clinch etc


----------



## TheOutlawConnor (Mar 13, 2011)

yeah i know what your on about mate, trust me its not a problem


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

gonna try some on again tomorrow, some new ones, see what i think, need to sort something my wrists are always in pain this last week or so


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

tried the Hayabusa on, both the normal and Kanpeki, the hand compartment just isnt snug enough for me and my small hands 

tried on loads of different gloves on Saturday and one of the things my trainer has said to me about my wrist issues is that i need to be making a proper fist all the time, and even though my Twins are 12+ months old, i cant make a proper fist in them, not without really really squeezing them hard

so, ive decided im gonna go for the Punchtown SPR Ti glove, i can make a full fist in those, and as long as i can get the straps around tight, they have pretty decent padding on the wrist strap too

fingers crossed


----------



## Smithman (Jun 16, 2011)

i have a similar problem, i broke my right wrist about ten years ago and its never been that strong, bit worried about the implications that might have once i get properly started...


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

wooo they are in stock


----------



## FearlessFightwear (Feb 10, 2012)

You want to try the RIVAL 16oz RS2V gloves, cross diagonal stapping system designed to prevent carpal tunnel syndrome, ultra lightweight sparring glove, gloves used by Paul Daley, we retail them at Fearless Fughtwear £84.99


----------

